# The S-LINE is here



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

Hello everyone. Picked up my 2008 Audi TT 3.2 Quattro S-tronic featuring the S-line package in Ocean Blue. Thought you all might like to see. It is fully loaded including nav plus, bluetooth, 6CD, magnetic ride, and bi-xenon headlamps. For anyone out there wondering what the S-line is like, it truly is worth it. The quality of the interior, badging, embossed seats, S-line grill, front diffuser, and those 19 inch wheels normally found on an RS4 just all work together to make a killer package.
I had test driven the 2.0T and was extremely impressed by the light weight and superb acceleration. So when I first drove my own 3.2 I was a little disoriented by the very distinct feel. I kept trying to step on the gas the way I had with the 2.0, and only later discovered the 3.2 is one entirely different machine (duh), which responds differently in its own 
right. And this is a VERY good thing. I did some diverse driving, and witnessed how the engine slowly got its bearings. The more you wear it in, the better.
Verily, verily, it is as they say in the brochure. The 3.2 indeed accelerates from 0-60 in 5.3 seconds, and it is a rush. For those who have compared the two models and have tended to prefer the 2.0T, I completely understand why. The 200hp version feels the best right off the bat. But, I also know why 3.2 carries a $5,000 premium over the 2.0T. It is because it truly is a more powerful engine, and a totally different car. My "disappointment" with my 3.2 immediately waned in the precise moment when I learned to handle it according to its design. Once I learned the right "tone" and method for driving, the car performed brilliantly and became a favorite. It is a powerhouse, and the S-tronic (DSG) is incredible; makes driving so much easier and obviously, smoother.
Unless I hear otherwise, this is the first 2008 Audi TT S-line on U.S. soil. 
Without further ado, here are the pictures:








My lovely wife...
































































































By the way, the pictures don't even come close to capturing the essence of the car. You truly have to see it in person to fully appreciate it. In the physical, the TT looks quite a bit different than you might expect: shorter (length-wise), wider, and brawnier, even though it remains instantly recognizable.
Photos of the car's interior to follow soon...

_Modified by br2002vz at 6:37 AM 7/24/2007_


_Modified by br2002vz at 6:38 AM 7/24/2007_


----------



## CRex (Apr 21, 2002)

you bought your car in tysons.. nice pics!


----------



## AU_354 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

Awesome!!! I'm excited to get mine in a couple weeks! Ibis White... It's due 8/6!!!
Looking forward to the interior pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by AU_354 at 12:19 PM 7/14/2007_


----------



## 1.8t_jetta_gli (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

AWSOME... I ordered the same car with the exception of a manual transmission...
I can't wait to see the interior pictures...
I CAN'T WAIT TO GET MINE......


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (1.8t_jetta_gli)*

Very nice, congrats!








Is that front lip plastic or is it painted silver? I can't tell from the pictures.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (Wimbledon)*

Got any interior pics? I'm eagerly awaiting my S-Line 3.2 as well. Should go into production on week 33.
From the looks of it, those wheels could still use some spacers to get them out to the edge of the fenders. I'm surprised Audi went as conservative with the offset as they did. 


_Modified by zerind at 9:11 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

nice pic......so that means 2.0t better than 3.2???


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

Sweet! I've got the same color/options due the week of the 16th, only mine is the 2.0.
Do you have any pictures of the interior?


----------



## twin337gti (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

I'm so happy for you and your wife! The pictures are great, and I feel proud to be the one to assist in your all-new 2008 TT 3.2 S-Line purchase. Quattro sums up Audi to me and now you have the flash to go with it! Ocean Blue is now my favorite all time new TT color and the S-Line is simply a must! 
Take care!
Your pana,
Joseph http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PrimoA3 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (twin337gti)*

Gorgeous!!!! I can't wait for mine to arrive... seems so dar away (3 weeks) 
*Interior Photos Please!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Spyris (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *br2002vz* »_I kept trying to step on the gas the way I had with the 2.0, and only later discovered the 3.2 is one entirely different machine (duh), which responds differently in its own 
right. And this is a VERY good thing. I did some diverse driving, and witnessed how the engine slowly got its bearings. The more you wear it in, the better.
Once I learned the right "tone" and method for driving, the car performed brilliantly and became a favorite. It is a powerhouse, and the S-tronic (DSG) is incredible; makes driving so much easier and obviously, smoother.


Just curious, what do you mean by right "tone" and stepping on the gas differently than a 2.0t? I'm guessing you didn't floor the 2.0t as it's a fwd and that'd just spin the tires. Since your's is a 3.2 DSG and it's quattro, can't you just floor it to get it to go "fast"? Care to elaborate? Unless you are refering to when you take your car to the race tracks, or windy roads; but seeing that this is a new car, I wouldn't track it on the first day.


_Modified by Spyris at 12:47 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## Usacjudge (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

Nice looking car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My neighbor got a silver TT S-Line almost a week ago, I love the interior and driving position.


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

Does the 2.0T come in an S-Line?


----------



## AU_354 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (SF_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SF_VR6* »_Does the 2.0T come in an S-Line?

Yes... only the 2.0T Premium


----------



## SF_VR6 (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (AU_354)*

thats cool! I suppose the only visual difference from the 2.0T S-Line and the 3.2 S-Line would be the single and dual exhaust?
The 2.0T is definitely still on my list as I decide my next car.
thanks


----------



## NYCarGuy (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (SF_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SF_VR6* »_thats cool! I suppose the only visual difference from the 2.0T S-Line and the 3.2 S-Line would be the single and dual exhaust?
The 2.0T is definitely still on my list as I decide my next car.
thanks









Car & Driver has a review of the TT 3.2, their recommendation is decidedly in favor of the 2.0T. C&D feels that the extra weight and price mitigates against the 3.2, and that the 2.0T is a better overall driver's package


----------



## AU_354 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

br2002vz,
Does your car have contrast stitching? I only ask this because in a press release today from Audi announcing the 2008 models they say:
"S line package consisting of 19" alloy wheels, revised bumpers, and special interior stitching. Available on Coupe and Roadster"
I wonder what that "special interior stitching" is?????


----------



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (twin337gti)*

Thanks again Joseph,
That was the best car-buying experience ever. You're great at what you do and this will be something I'll always remember. Extremely satisfied is a fitting description for the occasion. Feel free to contact me whenever you've got potential S-line buyers.
Driving circles around everybody is a lot of fun as I'm sure you know with your Audi brethren.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

I'm going to take a flying guess I saw you on I-95 South on Sunday evening possibly.
Might be wrong, but I was in the blue :R that pulled up along said new TT w/temp tags on it.


----------



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: The S-LINE is here ([email protected])*

Yes, if it was you I remember. My wife and I were on our way to Richmond. We were on 1-95 South in the afternoon, though. Good eye!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

LOL.. that's funny!!!! Small world. We were headed down to Va Beach for work and I spotted you. I didn't want to speed too much to catch up, but finally caught you for a little. 
Looks like you were enjoying the car.







It looks GREAT going down the highway. Congrats!!!


----------



## LazyT (Jul 23, 2006)

One of the janitors in my office building picked up his black 3.2 TT featuring the S-line package in early July. It looks great! And the women seem to love it too. Everytime I see him in it, he appears to have a different girl with him.


----------



## kraut_pauer79 (Oct 27, 2004)

*Re: (LazyT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LazyT* »_One of the janitors in my office building picked up his black 3.2 TT featuring the S-line package in early July. It looks great! And the women seem to love it too. Everytime I see him in it, he appears to have a different girl with him.

good lord. I wanna be a janitor in your office.


----------



## ZroDfx (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (NYCarGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYCarGuy* »_Car & Driver has a review of the TT 3.2, their recommendation is decidedly in favor of the 2.0T. C&D feels that the extra weight and price mitigates against the 3.2, and that the 2.0T is a better overall driver's package

You're talking about the review in which they compared the 2.0T w/DSG and the 3.2 w/6MT. Talk about apples and oranges. Downgrading to the old-fashioned stick probably adds half a second (at least) to your 0-60 time. To say nothing of the realities of quattro > 2wd under most conditions (albeit not a factor to everyone, depending on where you live and how you drive, and recognizing that the 2wd car is great on its own.)
That comparison is really a statement on the greatness of DSG/S-Tronic if nothing else.


----------



## zlr101 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (ZroDfx)*

I think the sound of the 3.2 is enough to make me smile for years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (zlr101)*

nice pics and car.
Joseph is a great guy isn't he? he and i went to GMU together and now are both Audi sales people on different sides of the country (i'm in Arizona).
nice car again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## br2002vz (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (ProjectA3)*

Yes, Joseph definitely is a great person. Very personable and the best car salesman I've ever known. He's so good at what he does because it doesn't seem like he's trying to sell you anything, even though that's whole idea behind a "salesman"...
Both of you must have really fallen in love with audi... I can see and it must make it easier to get your hands on the audi of your choice any day of the week!


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

sweet ride congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburgSLC (May 8, 2002)

Gorgeous. Simply gorgeous. Make mine white.


----------



## MNgli30 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (wolfsburgSLC)*

nice


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (kraut_pauer79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kraut_pauer79* »_
good lord. I wanna be a janitor in your office.

hahaha, no kidding....


----------



## Lister (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (br2002vz)*

wow.. she looks beautiful








...car does too!
more girly pics plz! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## verustung (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: The S-LINE is here (Lister)*

I love those wheels but I think NJ roads might be a bit too harsh for em LOL.


----------



## giovanni0330 (Dec 15, 2007)

Question/Problem
Now the Audi tt S-lines are coming with dual exhaust on the drivers side??? anyone whats up in comparison to the pics above???


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (giovanni0330)*

2.0T has dual exhaust on drivers side, 3.2 is as shown above.

_Quote, originally posted by *giovanni0330* »_Question/Problem
Now the Audi tt S-lines are coming with dual exhaust on the drivers side??? anyone whats up in comparison to the pics above???


----------

